# So little info on colors, etc.



## tangfish (Feb 12, 2006)

I just put in the order for my Q7, problem is that there is so little info on the color Condor Gray. Also, the information is very limited on choices of interior colors.







My dealer is being rather stingy with answers to these questions, yet they are saying I have to plunk down the deposit and put in the build order regardless. How can Audi expect you to order a $65k car without even investing in some paint chips?
Can anyone provide any photos of the Condor Gray color, and any other colors besides the ones found here? Also, what are the different options for interiors and exterior lower trim? I am told that you can't pick the wood vs. leather color. You pick the leather and you get this wood trim, like it or not. I'd like the metallic trim as I think wood is for oldies


----------



## Mike~ (Feb 2, 2006)

*Re: So little info on colors, etc. (tangfish)*

you ask it, you get it...


----------



## tangfish (Feb 12, 2006)

EEESH, that is condor gray, not some light blue color? I better change my order.


----------



## jperryrocks (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (tangfish)*

You really can't judge colors from brochures. They're usually much darker than reality. And how the whole car looks in sunlight can also be a big difference than a paint chip.
If you're looking for a darker shade of gray, I'd go with the Lava Gray. You can see it on the A3, and I think it'll look pretty stunning on the Q7. Also, the Quartz Gray can be seen on the A4, and that's one of the hottest colors out there for Audi this year.

But I agree that Audi needs to get on the ball and send dealers some samples. It's tough to plunk down a deposit and buy a 60k car without seeing something in person, first.


_Modified by jperryrocks at 6:11 AM 2/13/2006_


----------



## DBLFRVGNGN (Sep 24, 2000)

*Re: So little info on colors, etc. (Mike~)*

Thanks for the picture Mike!


----------



## tangfish (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (jperryrocks)*

I love the Lava Gray color, problem is that I just bought a lexus of the same color. I'm leaning towards the Black (can't go wrong, but hard to take care of) or Cobalt Blue.
Also, in searching around I found photos of the S-Line version of the Q7. Does anyone know when they'll be introducing this model to the US? Also, are there plans for an S7?!


----------



## jperryrocks (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (tangfish)*

I think Audi will eventually do an S line package for the Q7, but they are probably more concerned with just getting the first run of cars out there before they start adding S Line packages.
If you think Lava Gray is too dark and similar to your current car, then I'd go with the Quartz Gray. It'll look awesome in the Q7.
A quartz grey Q7 with an S line package would be the *hit for me, though.


----------



## VDUBfanatic (Apr 17, 2000)

*Re: (tangfish)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tangfish* »_EEESH, that is condor gray, not some light blue color? I better change my order.

Unless my monitor is waaaay off...That Q7 is definitely a blue-gray. Take a look at the cut-lines and see the color that is reflected.


----------



## TRegKnowItAll (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: So little info on colors, etc. (tangfish)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tangfish* »_ My dealer is being rather stingy with answers to these questions, yet they are saying I have to plunk down the deposit and put in the build order regardless. How can Audi expect you to order a $65k car without even investing in some paint chips?


Keep in mind, No one actually has an allocation to order Q7's yet. You may be ordering a car with your dealer, but your dealer has not ordered anyting with Audi.
Expect More information to come in as we move closer to the launch of the car.


----------



## bullnuts (Feb 12, 2006)

I have an order # from Audi for mine.


----------

